# silent mode



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Is there a setting built in to put the phone into silent? I got a widget that does it but it would be nice to have it built in

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

In Menu, settings, sound settings there is an option. It may vary from the AOSP Rom I"m running on my current phone but in there you should see something along the lines of "vibrate when silent' or 'vibration'


----------

